# Bottled last nite



## Arne (Nov 7, 2010)

Finally bottled my last batch. Was super clear and sweetened about rite. I used a half cup sugar per gallon. Got 24 10oz. bottles, 24 12oz. bottles, 4 grolsch bottles (think they are 16oz) and plenty to sample while bottling. This was a 5 gal batch. Would include pics if i had a decent camera and knew how to use it. Arne.


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

If you have a phome w/ camera use that. What I do is email to myself and save it on desktop. I then add the pix as an attachment. = Done and easy.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont think there is such thing as a last batch unless you died bottling it?


----------

